
Show HN: Relé – Make Google PubSub Integration Easier for Python Projects - yuppiepuppie
https://github.com/mercadona/rele
======
Havoc
Awesome. Might just use this for an upcoming distributed project.

Google's free tier for pubsub is hilariously high so this can be used to glue
interesting stuff together.

~~~
shishy
Shh... don't tell them...

~~~
Havoc
haha maybe.

I very much doubt they're getting squeezed on free tier pubsub. They're way
more likely to cut VM or IPV4 (as they just attempted)

------
ZeroCool2u
Huh, I never really thought of PubSub as being tricky to use, especially in
Python, but looking at the docs, this seems to just make it even easier still.

~~~
yuppiepuppie
Thanks! The real trickiness for us revolved around DB connections, publisher
memory management, etc. when integrating it with Django. In addition, when
dealing with multiple services, we realized we needed one way across all
services to solve the same problems.

